# Slate



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I was in an LFS today in search of Peat Granules, but it seem's just about everyone is out of stock for some reason or another. The store manager offered me some advise if I was trying to decrease my alkalinity, he said use Slate in your tank .... 
I have some, but never thought for a minute it would affect my Ph in any way ... 
Anyone have any experience before I go adding some new deco to the tank?

TIA


----------



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

Decrease your alkalinity? someone correct me if im wrong but I thought slate would increase it. Slate adds phosphates and calcium to the water, which can push up the pH. So wouldnt that raise it? lol maybe im wrong. But yeah I plan on adding slate to my 75 gal soon so id like to know about this too..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought slate was inert. :lol:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> I thought slate was inert. :lol:


I'll be honest ... I thought so too !

I've used slate in many Tang tanks without any noticeable change in my Ph...Fish still spawned, and had nice color, but as many water changes I do I'd be adding 25% 8.6ph back into the tank every week.

He didn't have slate for sale, so he wasn't pushing a sale on me, and he did not recommend Ph-down either, thankfully.

:fish:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> I thought slate was inert. :lol:


I have 40lbs of slate in my tank and I can tell you it does not LOWER anything. It may buffer a little, or raise gh a touch if anything, but I haven't tested it in a control enviornment.

EDIT: Make sure we are talking about real slate here, not blue stone. Very common mistake...


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

rarefaction said:


> EDIT: Make sure we are talking about real slate here, not blue stone. Very common mistake...


Red slate ... Does that make it real? I think I bought it at an LFS a decade or two ago as "slate" as it was sold in long 12" flat pieces that I could lean against the glass, and ideal for spawning the angels that I had.

I believe I also have some pieces that were used to sink pieces of wood, not blue, but gray.


----------



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

rarefaction said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I thought slate was inert. :lol:
> ...


Good, cause im about to add some to my tank and I dont need it to raise or lower :dancing: anything.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Red slate ... Does that make it real?


Well it's not blue stone! :lol:
The only real slate I could find nowadays is sold as floor tile. It used to be more common. Blue stone is commonly sold as patio stone and called "slate". Take a look at the 12x12 "multi-color slate tile" at the home cheepo to see if "whatchagot" matches. Slate flakes and peels away if you work with the grain. I'll post a pic in a min.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Working with "real slate" from somewhere in India








"Slate" Background, Blue stone foreground


----------

